# B + G Springs



## maddnizmo (Oct 3, 2004)

Have you ever heard of B+G springs

How are they?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

a simple search will provide you with an answer.


----------



## maddnizmo (Oct 3, 2004)

Ya but but I wanted to about B&G springs vs Hypercos springs, are they as good?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

from what everyone says hyperco are the best spring out there for us, i don't know about B&G, but Greg V sells them so they can't be too bad send him a pm


----------

